

Sexually Transmitted Allergic Reaction to Brazil Nuts [pdf] - AndyBaker
http://www.jiaci.org/issues/vol17issue03/10.pdf

======
forgottenpass
For those jumping straight to the comments: It's an allergic reaction to semen
of a nut eater, not Sexually Transmitted Allergies.

------
ronaldx
Title (of the article) likely to be misleading:

The allergic reaction is not itself sexually transmitted. The brazil nut
allergen is sexually transmitted (via semen) causing an allergic reaction in
someone known to be allergic

------
anbu32
This was covered on qi:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Ktn7YXoJQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Ktn7YXoJQ)

------
nkozyra
Like we really needed any new reasons to eradicate the brazil nut from this
earth.

------
bsimpson
Is this /r/wtf?

~~~
Buge
It doesn't seem that shocking to me. It seems fairly logical.

And I've never seen a study posted to /r/wtf.

